

America's Broadband Dilemma - jeremyjitr
http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/25573/

======
p3ll0n
What I find most troubling about this 'dilemma' is that the reach of broadband
nationwide is unknown. There is no comprehensive tracking of broadband
service, including which neighborhoods, towns and cities have it and which
don't. No federal agency or private group keeps track. To date we have relied
on outreach efforts like the Pew Internet and American Life Project and the
2007 Census of Agriculture to measure rural broadband penetration. If we hope
to fix America's Broadband Dilemma we need to know where to best target our
efforts.

